# Cheap starter bit set-USA



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Found these on ebay. I am not familiar with them but the carbide appears decently thick from the picture. All the bits are usable by a beginner with the possible exceptions of the dovetail and the v-groove bits. If price is the major consideration, this might be worth a look.

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

for $18.00 even if Ya only use them once or twice what the heck


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep, this appears to be about the most painless way to get started I've seen and unlike some of the larger sets, any beginner should wind up using most of them.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a set like that not to bad BUT the real down fall with them they are VERY short shanks,,Very short..  almost unusable in the normal router table..  they are OK with the MLCS Router Collet Extension..
MLCS Router Collet Extension and Review
==


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Good point Bob. They may be more appropriate for handheld use.


----------

